# iBook update and maintenance



## AnVader (Jul 10, 2008)

I recently because the technology director at a public elementary school. We have about 50 iBooks that are a few years old, and now that it's summer, I have time to do some routine maintenance to clean them up and keep them in good working order.

Does anyone have any good suggestions for what sorts of things to do? Other than Software Update, and probably doing a full battery drain and re-charge for all of them, what are some other good options?

I'm not as familiar on Mac OS's - on a Windows machine I might defrag the hard drive and other things like that.

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Truth is, if it were me, I'd dig out the restore disks for them and reformat the hard drive and reinstall everything, if they were student used iBooks, or if they have been used for more than a couple years by the staff, because it would be the quickest refreshing of the iBooks. But if that is not an option, then I'd delete all the user accounts, assuming that they were not used in admin mode, making sure to tell it to delete the home folder too. This will get rid of all the user settings and preferences and documents. Then I'd go through the app folder and drag to the trash anything none-Apple that you don't think is needed. Then open Disk Utility in the utility folder and run the repair permissions over and over again until it doesn't fix anything. Then run disk verify, and if it finds anything that needs fixing, you will have to boot from an OS install disk to run the disk utility to repair the disk, over and over agin until it doesn't fix anything, and you'll then be done.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

boot to the install disk and repair disk from disk utility while booted to the install disk... then do an archive and install without preserving users and network settings... then I would go thru the Old_system_folder and delete it once your sure there is nothing in there you need...


----------

